# Ussr Sekonda 18 Jewels Mens Wristwatch



## richderf (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi

I wonder if someone could help me with a value for the following as i have been made an offer and dont want to be ripped off, i have a 1970s Mens Russian Sekonda wristwatch, which has a black face on it is Sekonda and 18 jewels and at the bottom is USSR. It has an alarm on it and the number 147429 stamped on the back it is in full working order and has the original stainless steel braclet strap. The face condition is un marked only some light marks on the clasp.

Regards

Fred

I will add some pictures when i know how as i am new to this form!!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Rich,

looking on ebay at completed listings is your best bet for a valuation. I just had a quick look and there were 3 that sold for between Â£10 and Â£23.

For info on how to post pictures, have a look here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the fact it has an alarm should increase the value slightly, but you will not get rich on this watch. More important is the style, and the width without the crown. if it is below 34mm, the value drops. Don't blame me, blame fashion!

Welcome, and let's see some pics


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A nice watch, they sell for about Â£25 = Â£45 depending on condition


----------



## richderf (Jan 3, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> the fact it has an alarm should increase the value slightly, but you will not get rich on this watch. More important is the style, and the width without the crown. if it is below 34mm, the value drops. Don't blame me, blame fashion!
> 
> Welcome, and let's see some pics


Hi

Here are a couople of pictures of the watch


----------



## richderf (Jan 3, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> the fact it has an alarm should increase the value slightly, but you will not get rich on this watch. More important is the style, and the width without the crown. if it is below 34mm, the value drops. Don't blame me, blame fashion!
> 
> Welcome, and let's see some pics


Hi

I have added some pictures of the watch.

Regards

Fred


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a nice Sekonda alarm, and in good aesthetic condition! :man_in_love:

I think it's about 38 mm diameter, isn't it?

If in perfect running condition, it could reach a good price, about 60-75 euros.

Good luck :angel_not:


----------



## richderf (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi

thanks for that i think i measured it at 34mm is the measurement you mean across the glass or across the case as well? i have been offered 50 GBP do you think this is a reasonable offer???

Regards

Fred


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

richderf said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for that i think i measured it at 34mm is the measurement you mean across the glass or across the case as well? i have been offered 50 GBP do you think this is a reasonable offer???
> 
> ...


It is a very good offer yes


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sounds like a very fair price to me - I would guess it was worth on ebay about Â£30 tops


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

You appointed the fair price.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

This variant of the alarm watch is one of the most popular of the 'original' Sekonda/Poljot alarms. Â£50 is good, but I've seen them top that. I have the same model in chrome and gold finishes.

This is the watch that got me first interested in autos and mechs... I bought one from Argos when I was 14. It cost me Â£13.99, I believe the GP version was Â£14.99.


----------



## deml (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello, I know it's an old topic, I have noticed 2 of these watches on ebay priced between £70 & £90.

Does anyone think it's overpriced, or is it a genuine rise in value?

I have one my self that I maybe looking to sell.

Happy xmas!


----------

